# rooster fight training product on amazon



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

https://www.amazon.com/Realistic-Ch...id=1468515597&sr=1-43&keywords=rubber+chicken

found this on amazon. I reported it, but I think it's been on there a while.


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

Jesus, is that why rubber chickens were invented?! I had no idea..... guessing this one slipped by the censors as it doesn't say fighting anywhere in the title. It says 'training' and looks like a dog toy.... :/ Maybe if they get a few more complaints they'll take it down.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

So, I said there was something wrong about the listing. Like it's illegal to train fighting chickens.

I have a feeling the people at Amazon have no clue about the practice and what this is used for.


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

While I don't in any way think animal baiting is at all amusing... I have to say those are hilarious looking. Also, 120$ a piece??? Is cock fighting really that prevalent and lucrative that people can sell these foolish looking things for that price? Holy.
I do agree, Amazon should take it down. Though I've seen cock spurs on eBay, being sold as "decoration, not for fighting" although I can't see any one buying such a thing for decor. So really, if they're not violating any policies, the company can't do much. These do say "sparring training" though which is pretty freaking obvious.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Yea, it basically tells you what it's for and how to use it. I reported it again. No one answers.


----------



## Greencastle (Jul 14, 2016)

It's just WRONG no matter how you look at it. Some sick people out there.


----------



## hildar (Oct 3, 2013)

They shouldn't be selling that type of stuff at all if it is for fighting. Fighting chickens is illegal, and to see stuff like that for sale is so wrong. Ebay has a bad habbit of allowing some strange things to be sold on there. I found brass knuckles on there one day and reported them they are illegal in most states if not all.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

The last I heard, I believe there are several states that allow cockfighting. Brass knuckles are allowed in most states, check your state laws. There might be carry/conceal laws.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

That's true. No answer yet. Funny I wrote a cramps review on something and it took them less than 12 hours to tell me why they are not posting it.


----------

